# ATi Radeon 9000

## SiTH-

Is there anybody with ATi Radeon (i.m.c. Radeon 9000) and ALLOWED hw 3d acceleration? If yes - what kernel, Xfree, drivers and finally xf86config pls.   :Crying or Very sad:   :Mad:   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ewan.paton

im in an even worse position as mine is a pci version(dont ask) and i did have it working under mandrake 10 before i broke X in 10 mins so it is posible but ati drivers are a pig and my life is to short, its not like i need 3d and ill just buy nvidia for my next rig

----------

## pandaxiongmao

I have my ATI Radeon 9000 w/ hardware acceleration enabled.

It works with my current kernel (2.6.5-mm6).

----------

## SiTH-

 *pandaxiongmao wrote:*   

> I have my ATI Radeon 9000 w/ hardware acceleration enabled.
> 
> It works with my current kernel (2.6.5-mm6).

 

Do u have fglrx, agpgart as modules? Is DRI enabled in kernel?

It's strange. DRI is not work for me at all. I tryed to compile kernel (2.6.5) with many combinations, but Xfree 4.3.0.1 always report this:

```
(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found 
```

Here's my config:

```

# File: XF86Config-4

# File generated by fglrxconfig (C) ATI Research, a substitute for xf86config.

**********************************************************************

# DRI Section

# **********************************************************************

Section "dri"

# Access to OpenGL ICD is allowed for all users:

    Mode 0666

# Access to OpenGL ICD is restricted to a specific user group:

#    Group 100    # users

#    Mode 0660

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

#      Option    "omit xfree86-dga" 

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "freetype"

    Load        "glx"   # libglx.a

    Load        "dri"   # libdri.a

EndSection

**********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Standard VGA"

    VendorName  "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

#    Chipset     "generic"

    Driver      "vga"

#    BusID       "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam    256

#    Clocks      25.2 28.3

EndSection

# === ATI device section ===

Section "Device"

    Identifier                          "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Driver                              "fglrx"

# === disable PnP Monitor  ===

    #Option                              "NoDDC"

# === disable/enable XAA/DRI ===

    Option "no_accel"                   "no"

    Option "no_dri"                     "no"

# === FireGL DDX driver module specific settings ===

# === Screen Management ===

    Option "DesktopSetup"               "0x00000000" 

    Option "MonitorLayout"              "CRT, CRT"

    Option "IgnoreEDID"                 "off"

    Option "HSync2"                     "unspecified" 

    Option "VRefresh2"                  "unspecified" 

    Option "ScreenOverlap"              "0" 

# === TV-out Management ===

    Option "NoTV"                       "no"     

    Option "TVStandard"                 "PAL-B"     

    Option "TVHSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVVSizeAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "TVHPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVVPosAdj"                  "0"     

    Option "TVHStartAdj"                "0"     

    Option "TVColorAdj"                 "0"     

    Option "GammaCorrectionI"           "0x00000000"

    Option "GammaCorrectionII"          "0x00000000"

# === OpenGL specific profiles/settings ===

    Option "Capabilities"               "0x00000000"

# === Video Overlay for the Xv extension ===

    Option "VideoOverlay"               "off"

# === OpenGL Overlay ===

# Note: When OpenGL Overlay is enabled, Video Overlay

#       will be disabled automatically

    Option "OpenGLOverlay"              "off"

# === Center Mode (Laptops only) ===

    Option "CenterMode"                 "off"

# === Pseudo Color Visuals (8-bit visuals) ===

    Option "PseudoColorVisuals"         "on"

# === QBS Management ===

    Option "Stereo"                     "on"

    Option "StereoSyncEnable"           "1"

# === FSAA Management ===

    Option "FSAAScale"                  "2"

    Option "FSAADisableGamma"           "no"

    Option "FSAACustomizeMSPos"         "no"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY0"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY1"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY2"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY3"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY4"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosX5"                "0.000000"

    Option "FSAAMSPosY5"                "0.000000"

# === Misc Options ===

    Option "UseFastTLS"                 "2"

    Option "BlockSignalsOnLock"         "on"

    Option "UseInternalAGPGART"         "no"

    Option "ForceGenericCPU"            "no"

    BusID "PCI:0:1:0"    # vendor=1002, device=496e

    Screen 0

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen0"

    Device      "ATI Graphics Adapter"

    Monitor     "Monitor0"

    DefaultDepth 24

    #Option "backingstore"

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768@85"

        ViewPort    0 0  # initial origin if mode is smaller than desktop

#        Virtual     1280 1024

    EndSubsection

EndSection
```

--a lot of other settings (such as monitor) were cutted.

And there is my log:

```

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.5 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 27 April 2004

   Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Thu Apr 29 15:08:58 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config-4"

(==) ServerLayout "Server Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "ATI Graphics Adapter"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc102"

(**) XKB: model: "pc102"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "cs"

(**) XKB: layout: "cs"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

Using vt 7

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

   XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

   XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

   XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

   XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

   XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3099 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b099 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:07:0: chip 1131,7134 card 5168,0138 rev 01 class 04,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:0a:0: chip 10ec,8139 card 10ec,8139 rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card 1106,3038 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card 1106,3104 rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1106,0000 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card 1106,0571 rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card 1462,4720 rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4966 card 174b,7176 rev 01 class 03,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:00:1: chip 1002,496e card 174b,7177 rev 01 class 03,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

   [0] -1   0   0x0000c000 - 0x0000c0ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x0000c400 - 0x0000c4ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xdfe00000 - 0xdfefffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

   [0] -1   0   0xbfc00000 - 0xdfcfffff (0x20100000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 If [Radeon 9000] rev 1, Mem @ 0xd0000000/27, 0xdfef0000/16, I/O @ 0xc800/8, BIOS @ 0xdfec0000/17

(--) PCI: (1:0:1) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R250 [Radeon 9000] (Secondary) rev 1, Mem @ 0xc8000000/27, 0xdfee0000/16

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

   [0] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xe0000000 from 0xe7ffffff to 0xdfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffa00 - 0xdffffaff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdffffb00 - 0xdffffbff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdfffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

   [0] -1   0   0xdffffa00 - 0xdffffaff (0x100) MX[B]

   [1] -1   0   0xdffffb00 - 0xdffffbff (0x100) MX[B]

   [2] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdfffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [4] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [5] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [6] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [7] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [8] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [9] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [10] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [11] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [12] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [13] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

   [0] -1   0   0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

   [1] -1   0   0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

   [2] -1   0   0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

   [3] -1   0   0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

   [4] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

   [5] -1   0   0xdffffa00 - 0xdffffaff (0x100) MX[B]

   [6] -1   0   0xdffffb00 - 0xdffffbff (0x100) MX[B]

   [7] -1   0   0xdffffc00 - 0xdfffffff (0x400) MX[B]

   [8] -1   0   0xe0000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

   [9] -1   0   0xdfee0000 - 0xdfeeffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [10] -1   0   0xc8000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [11] -1   0   0xdfec0000 - 0xdfedffff (0x20000) MX[B](B)

   [12] -1   0   0xdfef0000 - 0xdfefffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

   [13] -1   0   0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

   [14] -1   0   0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

   [15] -1   0   0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

   [16] -1   0   0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dcff (0x100) IX[B]

   [17] -1   0   0x0000fc00 - 0x0000fc0f (0x10) IX[B]

   [18] -1   0   0x0000e800 - 0x0000e81f (0x20) IX[B]

   [19] -1   0   0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

   [20] -1   0   0x0000e000 - 0x0000e01f (0x20) IX[B]

   [21] -1   0   0x0000ec00 - 0x0000ecff (0x100) IX[B]

   [22] -1   0   0x0000c800 - 0x0000c8ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

   Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

   ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "fglrx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/fglrx_drv.o

(II) Module fglrx: vendor="Fire GL - ATI Research GmbH, Germany"

   compiled for 4.3.0, module version = 3.2.8

   Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

   compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

   Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

   ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) FireGL8700/8800: Driver for chipset: ATI RV250 Id (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ie (R9000), ATI RV250 If (R9000), ATI RV250 Ig (R9000),

   ATI RV250 Ld (M9), ATI RV250 Le (M9), ATI RV250 Lf (M9),

   ATI RV250 Lg (M9), ATI RV280 5960 (R9200 PRO),

   ATI RV280 Ya (R9200LE), ATI RV250SE Yd (R9200SE),

   ATI RV250 5C61 (M9+), ATI RV250 5C63 (M9+), ATI R200 QH (R8500),

   ATI R200 QL (R8500), ATI R200 QM (R9100), ATI R200 QT (R8500),

   ATI R200 QU (R9100), ATI R200 BB (R8500), ATI RV350 AP (R9600),

   ATI RV350SE AQ (R9600SE), ATI RV350 AR (R9600 PRO),

   ATI RV350 NP (M10), ATI R300 AD (R9500), ATI R300 AE (R9500),

   ATI R300 AF (R9500), ATI R300 AG (Fire GL Z1/X1),

   ATI R300 ND (R9700 PRO), ATI R300 NE (R9700/R9500 PRO),

   ATI R300 NF (R9600 TX), ATI R300 NG (Fire GL X1),

   ATI R350SE AH (R9800SE), ATI R350 AK (Fire GL unknown),

   ATI RV350 AT (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AU (Fire GL T2),

   ATI RV350 AV (Fire GL T2), ATI RV350 AW (Fire GL T2),

   ATI R350 NH (R9800), ATI R350LE NI (R9800LE), ATI R350 NJ (R9800),

   ATI R350 NK (Fire GL unknown)

[color=red][b](II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:0) found

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:1:0:1) found

(EE) No devices detected.

Fatal server error:

no screens found[/b][/color]

```

PCI:1:0:1 is tv out.

opengl-update ati -on

modules:

```

fglrx                 201476  0

via_agp                 6016  1

agpgart                28072  1 via_agp

```

Kernel options

```

[*] Support for framebuffer devices

[*] VESA VGA graphics support

<*> Enhanced Real Time Clock Support

<M> /dev/agpgart (AGP GART)

<M> VIA chipset support

[*] Direct Rendering Manager

    [ ] ATi Radeon

```

Thanks for any hints.

----------

## pandaxiongmao

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Do u have fglrx, agpgart as modules? Is DRI enabled in kernel? 
> 
> 

 

Yes, I do have fglrx & agpgart compiled as modules, and DRI must be disabled.

I don't recommend you to turn on the framebuffer though, because it seems there is another minor problem with mtrr, everytime the framebuffer is enabled.

Don't forget to turn off the SPINLOCK under "Kernel Hacking" section.

----------

## Lempour

it seems taht the fglrx module cannot find any coresponding device - try to force that option by enabling "BusID" directive in the Device section (according to your "lspci" output"   - your current setting seems to be wrong). Also make sure that the agpgart drivers were loaded successfully - check it in the dmesg output.

If none of these helps, try to use the fglrx's internal AGP driver (don't know exactly where to enable it, but some reading in the docs might help)

----------

## Jlagreen

Hi,

I had same problem, but by trying to change the BusID it worked  :Smile: 

Goto Device Section of ur ATI Card and replace 

```
BusID "PCI:1:0:1"
```

with

```
BusID "PCI:1:0:0"
```

stupid fglrxconfig used the second output as Device

I hope that now ur Xfree runs as nice as mine  :Razz: 

----------

## SiTH-

 *Jlagreen wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I had same problem, but by trying to change the BusID it worked 
> 
> Goto Device Section of ur ATI Card and replace 
> ...

 

Yes, 0:1 is secondary analog output. However I comment this line (disabled). DRI support in kernel must be disabled (at least in my case:)), then it works ok. But I have about 300-400fps with fgl gears (XP 1800+ @ 2183MHz), it's little poor. What I should to do?

----------

## Nate_S

yeah that depends if your moniter is plugged into the dvi port (lcd or crt w/ adapter) or into the analogue port

----------

## Hase

 *ewan.paton wrote:*   

> im in an even worse position as mine is a pci version(dont ask) 

 

I guess this could be my problem. How do you tell whether it is pci or agp. I thought mine was supposed to be agp but I am so frustrated, now I am unsure.

----------

## ewan.paton

the simple answer would be to open the case and look but emerging pciutils and 

```
lspci | grep AGP 
```

 to see if there is a graphics card is listed

----------

## Hase

 *ewan.paton wrote:*   

> the simple answer would be to open the case and look 

 

Laptop, not built for user meddling (HP), otherwise I would have already replaced the darn thing.  :Wink: 

Ok, "lspci | grep agp" returns null, "lspci" does contain a line

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI bridge [IGP 340M]

 

Among other things including two other references to the ATI Vga controller and 

 *Quote:*   

> 0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device cbb2 (rev 02)

 

So, if it is a pci card, how do I configure it and what should my xorg.conf look like?

----------

## ewan.paton

you never know these days, i saw a guy with 47 posts asking if it was a goodn idea to install linux and if it could run his exe files, if it helps mandrake 10 had my card working fine but i dont realy care so went back to gentoo

----------

